# CLOSED: 500+ Points for Rent as Low as $14.50/pt at AKL, BCV, BRV, OKW, SSR



## disdoit

500+ Points for Rent as Low as $14.50/pt

I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months in advance at some DW resorts (see below). Points may be available for transfer, depending on the resort and timing.

** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **

Cost per point:
  $14.50 for 300+ points
  $15.00 for 250-299 points
  $15.50 for 200-249 points

PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
  +$2.00/pt to book BCV, BLT, or BWV
  +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
  +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR

Example: 275 points at Beach Club checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.00 + $2.00). 

I can book up to 11 months in advance at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs. I *may* be able to book at Bay Lake or Boardwalk up to 11 months in advance, depending on the amount of points needed.

I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.


----------



## crazycatstacy

Anything November 30-December 10 for 2 adults?


----------



## jessicaaarose

Anything Jan. 8 - 14 for 4 adults? Specifically BWV, OKW and AKL.


----------



## disdoit

crazycatstacy said:


> Anything November 30-December 10 for 2 adults?



There's a 1BR at Saratoga for 239 pts, but that's it. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## disdoit

jessicaaarose said:


> Anything Jan. 8 - 14 for 4 adults? Specifically BWV, OKW and AKL.



Yes, there's some 1BR or 2BR availability at each of those resorts. If interested, please PM me with order of preference of resorts.


----------



## wh0urdady

2 bedroom at blt for Jan 18-25?


----------



## disdoit

wh0urdady said:


> 2 bedroom at blt for Jan 18-25?


I don't have sufficient points for BLT in 2020, sorry. Please PM me if interested in AKL, BCV, BRV, OKW, or SSR.


----------



## fairytale

Hello.

I am looking for a 2 bed accommodation for this coming October for 14 nights (ish) checkin-in anytime after the 15th October? Would love to be able to rent points for this time?

Annette


----------



## disdoit

fairytale said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am looking for a 2 bed accommodation for this coming October for 14 nights (ish) checkin-in anytime after the 15th October? Would love to be able to rent points for this time?
> 
> Annette



There's no availability for anywhere close to 14 straight nights, but if you're open to a split stay (some nights here, some nights there), we might be able to cobble something together between stays at Saratoga Springs and/or Old Key West. PM if interested and we can discuss more.


----------



## MamaCoco

Interested in Oct 29-Nov3, dates are somewhat flexible by 2-3 days either way. Do you have anything available? Thanks!


----------



## erbeaman

Looking for a studio at SSR 8/14-8/19.  Is there anything available?


----------



## Jeffrey Dallaris

Is there anything available from Nov 1 to Nov 8?


----------



## disdoit

MamaCoco said:


> Interested in Oct 29-Nov3, dates are somewhat flexible by 2-3 days either way. Do you have anything available? Thanks!


If you need a room that requires 200+ points (my minimum), there might be a 2BR or 3BR at Saratoga that works. PM me if interested.


----------



## disdoit

erbeaman said:


> Looking for a studio at SSR 8/14-8/19.  Is there anything available?


That would be well below my 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

Jeffrey Dallaris said:


> Is there anything available from Nov 1 to Nov 8?


No, sorry.


----------



## nikkita

Any chance of either
24oct to 2 nov
Or
28/29 Oct to 2 Nov?

Studio rooms at
Animal kingdom
Old  Key west
Boardwalk

Or similar priced resort


----------



## Tinkerbellmom43

Any studios available from Sept 10th-14th @AKL or BRV?


----------



## disdoit

nikkita said:


> Any chance of either
> 24oct to 2 nov
> Or
> 28/29 Oct to 2 Nov?
> 
> Studio rooms at
> Animal kingdom
> Old  Key west
> Boardwalk
> 
> Or similar priced resort


No, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

Tinkerbellmom43 said:


> Any studios available from Sept 10th-14th @AKL or BRV?


That would be well below my 200 point per room rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## tmills

We are interested in a studio, possibly a one bedroom at Wilderness Lodge, but are willing to stay elsewhere if something is available. We are looking to stay September 1-5 or September 2-5 for 2 adults. We will be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary!!! We have rented points in the past, so we are familiar with the process. TIA!


----------



## gwdorris

I am looking for either Polynesian or Wilderness for either the week of Dec 1st or 8th.


----------



## CMontheseas

BLT, BWV or BCV for January 6-10 or January 13-16? Grand Villa or Two-Bedroom Villa (2x). Thank you!


----------



## happysmyly

We are looking for 2 bedroom villa at AKL (Kidani) 10/18 to 10/26.  Thanks!


----------



## Kylex1992

Any studios or 1bd rm for Oct 13 to Oct 18? Any resort


----------



## lindachun

Is there any availability for 2 bdrm at AKL 6 nights, anytime between 12/27/19-1/5/20?


----------



## cmullen

Any avaliable for may 3_5? Any resort or room


----------



## angela Stefanelli

Looking for a 1 or 2 bedroom 9/26-9/30. I really don’t want SSR or OKW.


----------



## disdoit

tmills said:


> We are interested in a studio, possibly a one bedroom at Wilderness Lodge, but are willing to stay elsewhere if something is available. We are looking to stay September 1-5 or September 2-5 for 2 adults. We will be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary!!! We have rented points in the past, so we are familiar with the process. TIA!



Congratulations! Unfortunately studio or 1BR would be well below my 200 point rental minimum for your dates, though, so I'm afraid I can't help. Sorry.


----------



## badeacon

I am looking to book BCV 2br 2/16/20-2/22/20. 6 nights. 295 points. Do you still have point available? DVC site shows availability.

Thank You


----------



## disdoit

gwdorris said:


> I am looking for either Polynesian or Wilderness for either the week of Dec 1st or 8th.


Not available sorry!


----------



## disdoit

CMontheseas said:


> BLT, BWV or BCV for January 6-10 or January 13-16? Grand Villa or Two-Bedroom Villa (2x). Thank you!


I unfortunately don't have the points to help you at BWV (although there are 2BR and 3BRs available Jan-10), and no luck for Jan 6-10 at BCV and BLT. I might be able to help Jan 13-16 -- if interested, please PM me.


----------



## disdoit

happysmyly said:


> We are looking for 2 bedroom villa at AKL (Kidani) 10/18 to 10/26.  Thanks!


Not available, sorry.


----------



## gwdorris

disdoit said:


> Not available sorry!


What resorts are available for those weeks?


----------



## disdoit

Kylex1992 said:


> Any studios or 1bd rm for Oct 13 to Oct 18? Any resort


No, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

lindachun said:


> Is there any availability for 2 bdrm at AKL 6 nights, anytime between 12/27/19-1/5/20?


Unfortunately, no. Best is 4 nights in a row at Kidani 2BR Savanna checking in 12/27. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## disdoit

cmullen said:


> Any avaliable for may 3_5? Any resort or room


You might be able to find something, but it would be below my 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

angela Stefanelli said:


> Looking for a 1 or 2 bedroom 9/26-9/30. I really don’t want SSR or OKW.


Unfortunately only OKW and SSR are available, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

badeacon said:


> I am looking to book BCV 2br 2/16/20-2/22/20. 6 nights. 295 points. Do you still have point available? DVC site shows availability.
> 
> Thank You


I should be able to help. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## badeacon

disdoit said:


> I should be able to help. Please PM me if interested.


I have PMed you


----------



## disdoit

gwdorris said:


> What resorts are available for those weeks?


Probably just SSR. If you're looking for a 2BR or other room type that would meet my 200 point rental minimum, please PM me and I'll look more. Thanks!


----------



## Melanie1607

Hi,  I am looking for options from 07/21-07/25. 4 nights. Please let me know if you see any options available for those dates. Working on posting on more threads now to reach the 10 post minimum for pms.
Thanks!


----------



## Melanie1607

Hi, I am looking for options from 07/21-07/25. 4 nights. Please let me know if you see any options available for those dates. Working on posting on more threads now to reach the 10 post minimum for pms.
Thanks!


----------



## disdoit

Melanie1607 said:


> Hi, I am looking for options from 07/21-07/25. 4 nights. Please let me know if you see any options available for those dates. Working on posting on more threads now to reach the 10 post minimum for pms.
> Thanks!


Hi, if what you’re looking for would need at least 200 points (my minimum), please PM me with your preferences when able and I’ll check availability. Thanks!


----------



## tanyab2

Looking for January 1-6
2 adults, 1 Child (17)
BRV
Studio or 1 BR


----------



## 6DisneyFam

Looking for 2 bedroom, beach club or wilderness for December timeframe.  6 people traveling.


----------



## gwdorris

disdoit said:


> Not available sorry!


Bungalows?

What resorts are available week of Oct 20 or 27?


----------



## disdoit

6DisneyFam said:


> Looking for 2 bedroom, beach club or wilderness for December timeframe.  6 people traveling.


Completely booked, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

gwdorris said:


> Bungalows?
> 
> What resorts are available week of Oct 20 or 27?


Yes, a Bungalow is available Dec 8-15 for 841 points. There are stretches of 7 nights at a 1BR or 2BR in Oct at SSR. Please PM me if those options are of interest, otherwise I’m afraid I can’t help, sorry!


----------



## disdoit

disdoit said:


> Completely booked, sorry.


Whoops, my bad. Not completely booked, but pretty full. PM me and we’ll see if we can work something out.


----------



## disdoit

tanyab2 said:


> Looking for January 1-6
> 2 adults, 1 Child (17)
> BRV
> Studio or 1 BR


I may be able to help. Pls PM me if interested.


----------



## eanddlewis

Looking for Beach Club March 27th to 29th 2020.  Studio for 5.  Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## disdoit

eanddlewis said:


> Looking for Beach Club March 27th to 29th 2020.  Studio for 5.  Let me know if you find anything.


I have a 200 point per room rental minimum, sorry!


----------



## eanddlewis

disdoit said:


> I have a 200 point per room rental minimum, sorry!


No worries...thank you!


----------



## mkuciewski

disdoit said:


> 500+ Points for Rent as Low as $14.50/pt
> 
> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months in advance at some DW resorts (see below). Points may be available for transfer, depending on the resort and timing.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $14.50 for 300+ points
> $15.00 for 250-299 points
> $15.50 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.00/pt to book BCV, BLT, or BWV
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at Beach Club checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.00 + $2.00).
> 
> I can book up to 11 months in advance at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs. I *may* be able to book at Bay Lake or Boardwalk up to 11 months in advance, depending on the amount of points needed.
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.


Hello 
Anything for July 2-12 2019?


----------



## Jack shemmer

disdoit said:


> 500+ Points for Rent as Low as $14.50/pt
> 
> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months in advance at some DW resorts (see below). Points may be available for transfer, depending on the resort and timing.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $14.50 for 300+ points
> $15.00 for 250-299 points
> $15.50 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.00/pt to book BCV, BLT, or BWV
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at Beach Club checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.00 + $2.00).
> 
> I can book up to 11 months in advance at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs. I *may* be able to book at Bay Lake or Boardwalk up to 11 months in advance, depending on the amount of points needed.
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.


Hello I’m looking to do a family reunion at animal Kingdom and need 4 2br villas and 1 1br villa on savanna side .
Dates are Jan. 13-18 2020


----------



## Jack shemmer

disdoit said:


> 500+ Points for Rent as Low as $14.50/pt
> 
> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months in advance at some DW resorts (see below). Points may be available for transfer, depending on the resort and timing.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $14.50 for 300+ points
> $15.00 for 250-299 points
> $15.50 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.00/pt to book BCV, BLT, or BWV
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at Beach Club checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.00 + $2.00).
> 
> I can book up to 11 months in advance at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs. I *may* be able to book at Bay Lake or Boardwalk up to 11 months in advance, depending on the amount of points needed.
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.


----------



## DigitalOlli

hello,

looking for 1 night stay June 8. In a Studio or 1 Bedroom

Thanks


----------



## Lauraswi

disdoit said:


> 500+ Points for Rent as Low as $14.50/pt
> 
> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months in advance at some DW resorts (see below). Points may be available for transfer, depending on the resort and timing.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $14.50 for 300+ points
> $15.00 for 250-299 points
> $15.50 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.00/pt to book BCV, BLT, or BWV
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at Beach Club checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.00 + $2.00).
> 
> I can book up to 11 months in advance at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs. I *may* be able to book at Bay Lake or Boardwalk up to 11 months in advance, depending on the amount of points needed.
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.


----------



## Lauraswi

Looking for oct 4 to 9.  4 adults 2 kids.  Two studios ? Poly


----------



## DumbDad

disdoit said:


> 500+ Points for Rent as Low as $14.50/pt
> 
> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months in advance at some DW resorts (see below). Points may be available for transfer, depending on the resort and timing.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $14.50 for 300+ points
> $15.00 for 250-299 points
> $15.50 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.00/pt to book BCV, BLT, or BWV
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at Beach Club checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.00 + $2.00).
> 
> I can book up to 11 months in advance at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs. I *may* be able to book at Bay Lake or Boardwalk up to 11 months in advance, depending on the amount of points needed.
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.



Looking for Poly, Boardwalk Villas or Grand Floridian the week of 1/18/20-1/25/20 for 2 adults and 2 young children.


----------



## Ladybugsy

Looking for AKL Kidani dedicated 2 bedroom, (Can't do a pullout as the 2nd bed as we have a big guy coming with us). September 19th to the 30th.


----------



## KathiG

Hi, Looking for BCV studio January 11-18 2020. Thanks!


----------



## Dave889

Looking for 11/17-11/24 for BLT or Copper Creek at Wilderness for 2 adults & 2 children under 9 a studio room.  Thanks!


----------



## raysmd

anything for 12-20 to 12-28? 1 or 2 bedroom villas would be great. VGF? poly?


----------



## Jack shemmer

disdoit said:


> 500+ Points for Rent as Low as $14.50/pt
> 
> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months in advance at some DW resorts (see below). Points may be available for transfer, depending on the resort and timing.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $14.50 for 300+ points
> $15.00 for 250-299 points
> $15.50 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.00/pt to book BCV, BLT, or BWV
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at Beach Club checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.00 + $2.00).
> 
> I can book up to 11 months in advance at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs. I *may* be able to book at Bay Lake or Boardwalk up to 11 months in advance, depending on the amount of points needed.
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.


Hi I would like To rent 2br villa in animal kingdom kidani Jan 13-18


----------



## Darian477

disdoit said:


> 500+ Points for Rent as Low as $14.50/pt
> 
> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months in advance at some DW resorts (see below). Points may be available for transfer, depending on the resort and timing.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $14.50 for 300+ points
> $15.00 for 250-299 points
> $15.50 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.00/pt to book BCV, BLT, or BWV
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at Beach Club checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.00 + $2.00).
> 
> I can book up to 11 months in advance at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs. I *may* be able to book at Bay Lake or Boardwalk up to 11 months in advance, depending on the amount of points needed.
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.



Anything available for AKL November 3rd-9th this year?


----------



## Noah_t

January 11-13 I would like to book 2 days at AKV.   PM me if you have availability please.


----------



## Jack shemmer

Jack shemmer said:


> Hi I would like To rent 2br villa in animal kingdom kidani Jan 13-18


Pm me please I could use up to 3 2br villas . 192 each shows availability AKL savanna


----------



## EDefeo

Hi! I have a reservation at SSR for a studio for Oct 8,  9 and 10

I would like to change that to Oct 9, 10, AND 11 at AK ( I can leave OCt 8 at SSR - there doesn't seem to be availability, at least for now at AK) So basically I would just need 1 night in a studio at AK from your points please.

Are you able to change the reservation and add the one night? I am told there is availability at AK for a studio for these dates. 

I think I would just pay the extra points if that works for you?


----------



## disdoit

DigitalOlli said:


> hello,
> 
> looking for 1 night stay June 8. In a Studio or 1 Bedroom
> 
> Thanks


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

EDefeo said:


> Hi! I have a reservation at SSR for a studio for Oct 8,  9 and 10
> 
> I would like to change that to Oct 9, 10, AND 11 at AK ( I can leave OCt 8 at SSR - there doesn't seem to be availability, at least for now at AK) So basically I would just need 1 night in a studio at AK from your points please.
> 
> Are you able to change the reservation and add the one night? I am told there is availability at AK for a studio for these dates.
> 
> I think I would just pay the extra points if that works for you?


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

Jack shemmer said:


> Pm me please I could use up to 3 2br villas . 192 each shows availability AKL savanna


PM’d!


----------



## disdoit

Noah_t said:


> January 11-13 I would like to book 2 days at AKV.   PM me if you have availability please.


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

Darian477 said:


> Anything available for AKL November 3rd-9th this year?


No resorts available then, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

raysmd said:


> anything for 12-20 to 12-28? 1 or 2 bedroom villas would be great. VGF? poly?


Yes, some resorts have availability, but I can only book more than 7 months in advance at the resorts mentioned in my original post. If you’re still looking, PM me and we can talk it from there!


----------



## disdoit

Dave889 said:


> Looking for 11/17-11/24 for BLT or Copper Creek at Wilderness for 2 adults & 2 children under 9 a studio room.  Thanks!


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

KathiG said:


> Hi, Looking for BCV studio January 11-18 2020. Thanks!


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

Ladybugsy said:


> Looking for AKL Kidani dedicated 2 bedroom, (Can't do a pullout as the 2nd bed as we have a big guy coming with us). September 19th to the 30th.


Only a couple nights available in that range, sorry. Decent availability at SSR and OKW. Please PM me if you might consider those (or trying to arrange a split stay).


----------



## disdoit

DumbDad said:


> Looking for Poly, Boardwalk Villas or Grand Floridian the week of 1/18/20-1/25/20 for 2 adults and 2 young children.


I can’t book more than 7 months in advance at those, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

Lauraswi said:


> Looking for oct 4 to 9.  4 adults 2 kids.  Two studios ? Poly


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

DigitalOlli said:


> hello,
> 
> looking for 1 night stay June 8. In a Studio or 1 Bedroom
> 
> Thanks


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## Rosie c

anything Sept 25 - Oct. 1 2019 for 3


----------



## Albertw69

Looking for 2 Studios 172 points at the Polynesian January 21-26, 2020


----------



## disdoit

Rosie c said:


> anything Sept 25 - Oct. 1 2019 for 3


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry. (The only resort / room type available that would meet that is a SSR 2BR, and I doubt if you'd want that for 3 people!).


----------



## disdoit

Albertw69 said:


> Looking for 2 Studios 172 points at the Polynesian January 21-26, 2020


I have a 200 point per room rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## krisbelledc

Hi there! I just PMed you. Interested in 208 points for the BWV standard studio from 3-13 April 2020. Thank you!


----------



## Scarletvey

Hello, looking for 2 rooms, 4 night stays at the Polynesian in March 2020. My husband and I in one room and our adult daughter and 10 year old grandson in the other. Thanks


----------



## disdoit

Scarletvey said:


> Hello, looking for 2 rooms, 4 night stays at the Polynesian in March 2020. My husband and I in one room and our adult daughter and 10 year old grandson in the other. Thanks


I have a 200 point per room minimum and I can't book Poly more than 7 months in advance, sorry.


----------



## KR1343

Good Morning!
I am looking for a 2 bedroom for a week any dates from 9/15-10/5 Beach Club, Polynesian, Grand Floridian, Bay Lake Tower, Boardwalk.
4 adults 2 kids (4,4)
Thanks!


----------



## ckfleming

Do you have enough Beach Club points to book a 14 night stay in a Beach Club Studio...from Saturday April 25-May 9, 2020. I believe it requires 252 points. I am familiar with the renting process but not really familiar with this board. I usually rent through a Facebook group.

Edited to add:  I am trying to get my 10 message limit so I can pm you but I keep getting a timer. It will let me make two posts then I get a timer saying I can’t post again for an hour and it ticks down. I have contacted technical support and will get back to you with a pm as soon as possible.


----------



## Candris79

Looking for 6 or 7 people (so maybe 2-be) 12/7-11. Let me know if anything is available please.


----------



## CrisFitz

We'd like to do OKW studio, 2 adults, 2 children, sometime in the beginning of Dec for 4 nights. Our dates are flexible from Dec 1-18. Thanks!


----------



## GinaZuke

Looking for August 15-20.  4 adults, 3 children, 1 infant.  Preferably VGF or CCV.  Thank you!


----------



## disdoit

ckfleming said:


> Do you have enough Beach Club points to book a 14 night stay in a Beach Club Studio...from Saturday April 25-May 9, 2020. I believe it requires 252 points. I am familiar with the renting process but not really familiar with this board. I usually rent through a Facebook group.


Welcome to disboards! Yes, I can help with that. Please PM me (read up on how to do that!)


----------



## disdoit

KR1343 said:


> Good Morning!
> I am looking for a 2 bedroom for a week any dates from 9/15-10/5 Beach Club, Polynesian, Grand Floridian, Bay Lake Tower, Boardwalk.
> 4 adults 2 kids (4,4)
> Thanks!


Resorts with a 7-night stretch in those dates include SSR, OKW, or Poly Bungalows (841 pts/week!). Kidani has 6 nights. Please PM me if any of those are of interest.


----------



## disdoit

Candris79 said:


> Looking for 6 or 7 people (so maybe 2-be) 12/7-11. Let me know if anything is available please.


Nothing available, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

CrisFitz said:


> We'd like to do OKW studio, 2 adults, 2 children, sometime in the beginning of Dec for 4 nights. Our dates are flexible from Dec 1-18. Thanks!


I have a 200 point per room rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

GinaZuke said:


> Looking for August 15-20.  4 adults, 3 children, 1 infant.  Preferably VGF or CCV.  Thank you!


Only SSR and OKW 2BRs are available. There's also a Copper Creek Villa (CC Villas are great, but would be 587 pts) and Poly Bungalow (748 pts, ugh). If any of those are of interest, please PM me.


----------



## ckfleming

disdoit said:


> Welcome to disboards! Yes, I can help with that. Please PM me (read up on how to do that!)


PM sent.


----------



## jdragr

Looking for June 18 - 25


----------



## disdoit

jdragr said:


> Looking for June 18 - 25


Not sure which size room you're interested in, but there are 1BRs and larger available at SSR or a 2BR at OKW. (Also a Copper Creek Cabin and Poly Bungalow.) Kidani has 6 nights in a 1BR Savanna. Please PM me if any of these are of interest!


----------



## Anthony Slater

We are looking for 8 nights arriving March 21 departing March 29, 2020 at Animal Kingdom Lodge 2 bedroom, Standard View. Looks like it will require 333 points. Do you have those still available? Thanks for any help.


----------



## disdoit

Anthony Slater said:


> We are looking for 8 nights arriving March 21 departing March 29, 2020 at Animal Kingdom Lodge 2 bedroom, Standard View. Looks like it will require 333 points. Do you have those still available? Thanks for any help.


All nights are available in a 2BR Std at both Kidani and Jambo for your dates, and you're right that it would be 333 pts, and I have those points for you (price would be $16/pt). Please pm me if interested and we can take it from there.


----------



## Valerie Grunau

Any resort ( studio preferably) Sept 27-29?  Thanks


----------



## disdoit

Valerie Grunau said:


> Any resort ( studio preferably) Sept 27-29?  Thanks


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## azarine

Hi there! Wondering about a 1 br at BCV, March 20-24, 2020.


----------



## DrDeon

What's Aulani looking like in July of this year (2019)? Just trying to see if we can squeeze a quick summer vacation in. 8 adults/3 nights/anywhere in the 07/06-07/13 week. Thanks.


----------



## Petersen Family

Plans changed slightly and looking for availability either June 10-15 or June 11-15. Looking for a studio or one bedroom for just mom, dad and five year old son. Would love AK, BLT, BC, or anything with accessible park entrance. Thank you


----------



## Teresadoxie

Hi!  How about -  book beach club studio from April 12 2020 for 5 night?

Thanks!!!


----------



## ladyandthetramp2

HI Do you have a 1 or 2 bedroom BLT available Jan 17-22, 2020


----------



## Junebugwv

Looking for SSR Treehouse Villa, 10 nights, Sept. 9-19, 2019, 398 points.


----------



## disdoit

azarine said:


> Hi there! Wondering about a 1 br at BCV, March 20-24, 2020.


That's a bit below my minimum, please PM me and we can discuss!


----------



## disdoit

DrDeon said:


> What's Aulani looking like in July of this year (2019)? Just trying to see if we can squeeze a quick summer vacation in. 8 adults/3 nights/anywhere in the 07/06-07/13 week. Thanks.


Currently there's a 2BR Ocean new available for 3 nights checking in 7/6 (252 pts)! Please PM me if interested.


----------



## disdoit

Petersen Family said:


> Plans changed slightly and looking for availability either June 10-15 or June 11-15. Looking for a studio or one bedroom for just mom, dad and five year old son. Would love AK, BLT, BC, or anything with accessible park entrance. Thank you


Only SSR or OKW are available, sorry. If interested in a 1BR at those, PM me and we can discuss.


----------



## disdoit

Teresadoxie said:


> Hi!  How about -  book beach club studio from April 12 2020 for 5 night?
> 
> Thanks!!!


I have a 200 point rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## Petersen Family

disdoit said:


> Only SSR or OKW are available, sorry. If interested in a 1BR at those, PM me and we can discuss.



I am interested but my account is broken. Can’t directly communicate with anyone. It’s killing me.


----------



## disdoit

ladyandthetramp2 said:


> HI Do you have a 1 or 2 bedroom BLT available Jan 17-22, 2020


I don't have any BLT points remaining, sorry!


----------



## disdoit

Petersen Family said:


> I am interested but my account is broken. Can’t directly communicate with anyone. It’s killing me.


Please read the full notes on how to use the boards. I suspect you need to make more posts.


----------



## Dbrohaugh

Interested in BCV 2 bedroom December 13-20.  Is there any availability during that time?


----------



## disdoit

Anthony Slater said:


> We are looking for 8 nights arriving March 21 departing March 29, 2020 at Animal Kingdom Lodge 2 bedroom, Standard View. Looks like it will require 333 points. Do you have those still available? Thanks for any help.


That's available at both Jambo and Kidani and I have the points for you. And yes, it would be 333 points (at $16/pt). Please PM me if interested.


----------



## disdoit

Dbrohaugh said:


> Interested in BCV 2 bedroom December 13-20.  Is there any availability during that time?


No, sorry, booked almost solid (1 night available). Only SSR and OKW have 2BRs available for that week. Please PM me if either of those are of interest.


----------



## Royal Arden

Interested in a 2 bedroom @ Grand Californian 5 or 6 nights: Jan 12 - 16 or 17, 2020. Thanks!!


----------



## Oceanforme27

disdoit said:


> 500+ Points for Rent as Low as $14.50/pt
> 
> I have 500+ points to rent for stays checking in up to 7 months in advance at all DVC resorts and up to 11 months in advance at some DW resorts (see below). Points may be available for transfer, depending on the resort and timing.
> 
> ** Minimum rental size is 200 points per room **
> 
> Cost per point:
> $14.50 for 300+ points
> $15.00 for 250-299 points
> $15.50 for 200-249 points
> 
> PLUS — if booking more than 7 months in advance:
> +$2.00/pt to book BCV, BLT, or BWV
> +$1.50/pt to book AKL or BRV
> +$1.00/pt to book OKW or SSR
> 
> Example: 275 points at Beach Club checking in 10 months from now would be $17.00/pt ($15.00 + $2.00).
> 
> I can book up to 11 months in advance at Animal Kingdom Lodge, Beach Club, Boulder Ridge, Old Key West, and Saratoga Springs. I *may* be able to book at Bay Lake or Boardwalk up to 11 months in advance, depending on the amount of points needed.
> 
> I’m an experienced renter and use a simple electronic rental agreement and accept payment via PayPal.



Hello. Do you have any availability for a 2 bedroom for July 12-16 2019?


----------



## Bethry

Interested in 2 bedroom at BCV March 7-14, 2020, I believe it's 350 points - not sure if you have that many available?


----------



## DigitalOlli

Hello,

Any Studio avaiable  June 15-18 or June 19-22 ?

Thank you very much 

Oliver


----------



## Lilysmom

Looking for a 2bdrm at AKL 7/24-31


----------



## PhoenicianThanker

Any AKL or BCV studio availability 12/1-12/7?


----------



## disdoit

Royal Arden said:


> Interested in a 2 bedroom @ Grand Californian 5 or 6 nights: Jan 12 - 16 or 17, 2020. Thanks!!


I can't book GC more than 7 months in advance, but I could try at the 7-month mark next month if you'd like (although in all likelihood I won't be able to snag it for you then -- if you definitely want GC, I recommend you find someone with GC points). Please PM me to discuss more if you'd like.


----------



## disdoit

Oceanforme27 said:


> Hello. Do you have any availability for a 2 bedroom for July 12-16 2019?


There's some 2BR availability at SSR, OKW, and even AKL. PM me if interested in discussing more.


----------



## disdoit

DigitalOlli said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any Studio avaiable  June 15-18 or June 19-22 ?
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Oliver


I have a 200 point per room rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

PhoenicianThanker said:


> Any AKL or BCV studio availability 12/1-12/7?


I have a 200 point per room rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

Lilysmom said:


> Looking for a 2bdrm at AKL 7/24-31


Kidani has 6 of the nights in a savanna view 2BR (or 7 nights if you can check in on the 25th). Please PM me if interested.


----------



## disdoit

Bethry said:


> Interested in 2 bedroom at BCV March 7-14, 2020, I believe it's 350 points - not sure if you have that many available?


Yes, please PM me if interested.


----------



## dviper2399

I am looking for something on Oct 19-23rd, studio is preferred.


----------



## klong615

Do you have a 2BR BCV 4/2 - 4/5/20?


----------



## Cara Suchy

Anything available for September 22-27?


----------



## disdoit

dviper2399 said:


> I am looking for something on Oct 19-23rd, studio is preferred.


I have a 200 point per room rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

klong615 said:


> Do you have a 2BR BCV 4/2 - 4/5/20?


I have a 200 point per room rental minimum, sorry.


----------



## disdoit

Cara Suchy said:


> Anything available for September 22-27?


I have a 200 point per room rental minimum, sorry. (But if you're looking for a room requiring that point amount, please PM me.)


----------



## klong615

How about 4/2-4/6 then?


----------

